# Water pump continuously running when car is off and drains battery



## jodif0212 (Apr 26, 2010)

Just had the timing chain replaced on my 2014 X3 228i at 85k (two weeks after the darn claim window for the timing chain lawsuit closed 😣). Got it back from the shop and now the water pump stays on when the car is turned off and runs until the battery dies.

Anyone have experience with this? Heat sensor? Wiring issue? (They did drop the subframe to do the repair and drained the coolant/etc). The car ran fine when it was jumped and driven back to the shop - water pump seems to be working/no noises and no leaks. I just find it reeeal hard to believe this is a coincidence and not something related to their work. 

Any input is greatly appreciated! 🙏🏻


----------

